# help me build a track bike around a china frame



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

im looking to do a budget track bike build around a frame like this: 
View attachment 280161


im looking for suggestions for a carbon clincher wheelset at 38mm deep, also from china is good with me

Crankset would either be sugino or sram omnium. if i can save some money from other parts ill swing for dura ace track.

Saddle nd other contact points ill try to reuse what i have laying around. just looking for you guys opinions. links to products would help

im 5'6 about 155 lbs and have been riding road for 3 years


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

what I do not see there are track dropouts -- long and horizontal. You'll have a devil of a time swapping out cogs when you have no adjustability "built in" by track dropouts, and getting chain tension right will be very difficult. 

By converting a frame clearly intended for road use into a dedicated track bike, you've already placed some obstacles in front of yourself. My only real advice would be "when building a track bike, start with a track frame".


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

JustTooBig said:


> what I do not see there are track dropouts -- long and horizontal. You'll have a devil of a time swapping out cogs when you have no adjustability "built in" by track dropouts, and getting chain tension right will be very difficult.
> 
> By converting a frame clearly intended for road use into a dedicated track bike, you've already placed some obstacles in front of yourself. My only real advice would be "when building a track bike, start with a track frame".


he had to have switched the pictures on you....this one seems to have track dropouts to me!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> he had to have switched the pictures on you....this one seems to have track dropouts to me!


That's what I was just thinking...looks right to me.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

he edited it......it says so, must have posted up the wrong picture on the OP.....JTB knows what a track bike is....trust me...LOL


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

i definately did switch the pictures. goofy me! still looking for some recommendations on parts though!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

hopefully JustTooBig will stop back.......


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

mainly looking for a cheapo carbon wheelset to get me started. looking 38mm-50mm deep clinchers. i dont mind weight and i dont mind china


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

the term "track bike" has gotten kinda muddled...

are you building an actual track bike for the velodrome? or a tarck bike for mad street credz? 

if you want cheapo chinacarb wheels, you should have found plenty on fleabay when you went back there for your edited frame pic.

since you seem to be heading toward full-on crabon...you gotta go with a matching crank, amirite?


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

any luck yet?


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

the picture i've got from google images...

Do any of you guys know how to contact or who to contact in china for 50mm carbon wheels built on track hubs? 

I'm building the track for track riding. I have a road, mtb, and cyclocross bike already. I've heard good things constantly from people that bought wheels and frames from china so this time around i don't want to miss the boat...

any vendor suggestions? How does the Sram s300+Sram GXP BB perform? The package goes for $120.. any other suggestions in this price range?


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

For the price range you're interested in, I'd suggest looking around for SRAM Omniums, they're the best track crank in my opinion and happen to come with an immensely beefy chainring. I think in the end I paid less than a hundred for my set secondhand on Craigslist. Proper track riders treat their gear well.
View attachment 280223


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Sugino crank and bb, formula hubs, rims and spokes as you wish, nitro bars seat post


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

My questions here are: 

What track are you going to be riding and do you see yourself venturing out and riding others? 

Do you have an event in mind? Kinda hard to say for someone just starting out I know but it can help give folks an idea of what you need. 


Do you have any geometry or anything on that frame? I can't even tell if it is actually track worthy. Ive seen a few track frames recently with lower bottom brackets than road bikes; which will simply not do if you intend to actually turn. 

My main advice. If you intend to go cheap on everything I would first of all do my research and make sure that it will hold up. I usually try and go and get the best bang for my buck. It can involve spending more but then I know I have a better product. 

Invest in a good set of wheels. This is an area that you don't really want to skimp since wheels will make the biggest difference in your races.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

http://dengfubikes.com/index.php?pa...ategory_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=69

View attachment 280703



I was quoted this frame + a 50mm carbon clincher wheelset with mac round spokes with novatec hubs for $1150 with all shipping and paypal fees.

What do you guys think of this setup and a crank like the omnium or sugino?


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't believe that frame is what you are looking for if your definite goal is velodrome. With a 72.5 degree head tube angle and a fork with an unknown rake, the front handling will be (in all likelihood) far less responsive than a track bike dictates.

The fact that they don't list the rake of the fork that the geometry table is utilizing sets off alarms in my head, especially since the closest offering from their website has a road-like rake of 43mm.

If it doesn't have a 73-74 degree head tube angle and a listed fork rake (preferably <35mm), I would think twice about ordering.


----------

